# Highest waterfall ever rafted?



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

rafting waterfalls = big big balls


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

I don't know the heights of the drops you listed, can you list their heights?

I do know that Mania ran the 18' entrance Falls on Valecito a couple of years ago. 

There is a cool shot on the Aire page of Charlie Brown and Brad Merritt running a drop on Mill Creek in Ansted, West Virginia. Charlie Brown has run a shredder down a lot of stuff that will make anybody pucker up a bit.









I have also seen a poster of a couple of guys r2ing a yellow boat off a big waterfall (Kodak or Nikon poster I think), but I don't know how big it was, I would guess 30'+. 

There is also video of a couple guys in Norway running a 30'+ drop in a creature craft.:

Creature Craft - The Ultimate Inflatable


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

On AW there's pictures of some crazy bastard "striding" the drops on OBJ: standing on a cataraft (I think it was) with a superlong kayak paddle. One of those is 25' I think. Knuts.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Highest commercial drop: Kaituna, in Rotorua, North Island NZ, 21 feet. Welcome to the carnage fest:


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

Sort of a monkey in a barrel but this Creature Craft went over a pretty big one...

advance to about 1:15 for the actual monkey in a barrel show:

YouTube - Laksforsen Waterfals, Creature Craft


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

I know that Don smith has strided OBJ numberous times and says that it isn't too bad.
-Tom


----------



## seanlee (Apr 17, 2004)

I R2ed obj with cella a couple of years ago. He stayed in, I fell out.... But there is no way that drop is 25 feet. I would say 18 max


----------



## PaulGamache (Apr 4, 2007)

Nothing on OBJ will be in the range of any record, any drop <30' will not be on par, slides aren't waterfalls either so count those out as well. Looking for most vertical falls ever committed (ie not jumped from the raft at the lip). Thanks for the help.









Pitt Falls

Paul


----------



## Leland (Jan 25, 2004)

That thing in one of the No Big Names videos where they run like a 45 footer clean in a raft has got to be the record. They dropped behind the veil and then skipped back out still in the boat. It was sick.

Leland


----------



## PaulGamache (Apr 4, 2007)

Leland said:


> That thing in one of the No Big Names videos where they run like a 45 footer clean in a raft has got to be the record. They dropped behind the veil and then skipped back out still in the boat. It was sick.
> 
> Leland


That's what I'm thinking also.


----------



## Alberto (Sep 28, 2006)

*Chile*

That drop is called salto del indio and it is on the Gol Gol almost to Argentina coming from Pucon, Chile! Definitely the record. About twice the size of that pit river thing! And I would be willing to put money on the OBJ drop being bigger than pitt. Pitt looked about 15ft with out the sliding entrance. You should come out to Colorado this year because the big falls in OBJ will be at a prime rafting level and I would love to hold a rope and a camera!!


----------



## PaulGamache (Apr 4, 2007)

I posted that shot of Pitt because someone was asking what the height of it was, not to claim it was a record by any means. Although I will argue it's larger than 15' free fall. Clearly the salto del indio (thanks for knowing the name of it) is a larger waterfall. 








Photo from: Same Deep Water: TR: Rio Gol Golhttp://bp0.blogger.com/_nINLC5WPTe8/RYV2KZCoBJI/AAAAAAAAAEc/OxU2sJ6X96A/s320/Sud+087.jpg

Another shot of Pit Falls from a different angle (photo by: Daniel Brasuell). The falls you're talking about for OBJ is that above "Ankle Breaker"? I've done the creek once and we put in there, do you have any photos of the falls you're talking about?


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

The OBJ falls is around 20ish and is below ankle breaker(18ish) 1/4 mile. Ben and Eric probably have the record. Metlako in an inner tube would probably be the biggest in an inflatable anything. That was classic


----------



## Alberto (Sep 28, 2006)

*Uber Tuber!*

Wasn't that dude German?? I remember the funniest part was him being described as a watermelon seed!


----------



## Alberto (Sep 28, 2006)

*Salto del indio in flood!*

The right side was what you could call a black hole!


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Rolf is Norwegian. He grew up in Bend and lives in Sante Fe right now and is a super sick paddler as well. He also gets after it in an inner tube. He has dropped multiple 40+ falls and landed them along with tubing the Fu and firing the throne room.


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

BastrdSonOfElvis said:


> On AW there's pictures of some crazy bastard "striding" the drops on OBJ: standing on a cataraft (I think it was) with a superlong kayak paddle. One of those is 25' I think. Knuts.


yeah i paddled with that guy last year, he is legit, you can also see some of that footy in chris cragtman's colorado video on you tube YouTube - Mion Footwear presents "Chris Gragtman's Colorado Blowout"
his name is don.


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

fred norquist said:


> yeah i paddled with that guy last year, he is legit, you can also see some of that footy in chris cragtman's colorado video on you tube YouTube - Mion Footwear presents "Chris Gragtman's Colorado Blowout"
> his name is don.


 
Thought this thread was about rafting falls... I did not see one raft on that vid. Was that another promo plug?


----------



## seanlee (Apr 17, 2004)

sorry paul....i know and i was really just looking for attention


----------



## rideon (May 2, 2005)

Pit is definitely bigger than 15'. I have always thought it to be 5-7' sliding to a 25' drop. From the pic Paul is already off the lip in what I am guessing is a 14' raft, with at least 10' till touchdown. Crude estimate I know.

Kyle Allred on the Pit River, CA on Vimeo

Darin on the Pit River, CA on Vimeo


----------



## Alberto (Sep 28, 2006)

*Sorry brahs*

Didn't mean to say my waterfall was bigger than yours!! I was just saying the video doesn't do pit river any justice! If it is really 25 feet of vert than that is the shit, I love drops that slide into vert. Nice for getting your angle right! The big one on obj is max 20 feet of vert but would still be kick ass in a raft! Let's try it this year at the OBJ race, if anybody has a raft to donate that is!


P.S. I wonder what Chunderboy would have said to Rolf the extreme tuber!


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

entrance falls on vallecito is no more than 12 feet. unless you miss your boof and go deep. 
Team Cella ran Oh be Joyfull and the first 2 drops of the North Fork Crystal. that's got to count for something. then they yard saled in the pinch drop. pretty sick attempt though. rescuing the raft from the middle of the crux was interesting.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

In one of those ' No Big Names' they dropped the last falls at Agua Azul ,30 footer.

Some guy named Mike Horn hydro-speeded/river boarded a 60 ftr. in Peru ,i believe,dude's a badass ,solo circumnavigation of the globe without motors.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Where's that dude from Denver with the Puma? He wants to run class V in it, so take it to OBJ!


----------

